# compatibility, upgrading cranks and bb



## tbellrun23 (Jul 10, 2010)

I currently have a full sram setup with some crapjob crank setup an internal bb. i want to upgrade to an external bb and a nicer crank so my choices are sram force with the standard gxp or ultegra (6700 or 6750) and dura-ace 7900 bb(price is not an issue,both with run right under 300 w/bb). Would there be any compatibility issues running the shimano cranks with sram components? How about differences in performance?(this is posted in the shimano forum because i am biased to sram.)


----------



## 2002 (Nov 19, 2007)

I think the shimano 7900 would be your best bet.


----------

